# Effective treatment for Camallanus worms in Canada - Guppies



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

Some days ago, I was looking at my guppies and one of them had one or two red hair-thin strings coming out from it's anus, I almost didn't see them.

I'm I right, is it the Camallanus worms ?? I don't want to take any chances and I want to treat all my tanks. And it's seems that products like Parasite Clear, Parasite Guard or MetroPlex are not effective.

I live in Canada and Levamisole Hydrochloride seems to be very hard to get. I saw some on Aquabid. Is it worth it ?? I nned something to put directly in the water. There is some Medicated Food sold on Ebay ( http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Fish-De-Worm...939?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d27d9c63 ), but I have some doubts about it.

There are also these product :
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2-4-6-8-10-T...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cd71d27f8
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2-4-6-8-10-T...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3f25a4b653


Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dont do it!!! It has not worked for me. A club membor recommended a treatment to me, and it is working! Its also a whole lot cheaper. Heres the post: 



"Camallanus apparently are somewhat resistant to the Levamisole.

Use 22.2% Fenbendazole granules (Safe-Guard Canine Dewormer, purchased from Petco). I ground up, using a spoon, 1/4 teaspoon of the fenbendazole granules and mixed that well with about 10-20ml of water (3-5 teaspoons). I let a serving of frozen bloodworms soak in that mix for one hour. I did not have any of the Seachem Focus on hand, but would recommend it to help the medicine delivery. I kept the tank dosed with a 2% Levamisole concentration. The Levamisole seemed to greatly increase my fishes appetite. They consumed the treated bloodworms without hesitation. I did not dump the entire mix into my tank, but spooned out the bloodworms, with a small amount of mix, to feed. Follow that up over three consecutive days. Repeat this medicated bloodworm feeding cycle two or three more times at 7-10 day intervals. Based on my experience, that breaks the Camallanus life cycle (approx 30 days) quite nicely.

I added this treatment cycle to my new fish quarantine treatment. The cost of treatment is cheap and I do NOT want to deal with this again.

"


I feel for you! These worms stink! Ive lost almost all of my fish to them. They killed off all my pricey fish before I was able to get this effective treatment. I hope you can save your fish. Good luck!


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Dont do it!!! It has not worked for me. A club membor recommended a treatment to me, and it is working! Its also a whole lot cheaper. Heres the post:
> 
> Camallanus apparently are somewhat resistant to the Levamisole.
> 
> ...


So, if I understand correctly, you treated the *food* with fenbendazole, but still used Levamisole to treat the *water*. But what if the affected fishs are not eating ??


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

No, I just treated with the dog dewormer in food. (Fenbendazole) if they aren't eating they may be dying...the ones I lost would stop eating...and die. Its sad, I know, but if there too far gone already, treating the water wouldn't have worked. Save the fish you can with the food! Most fish who have gone untreated for a long time with the worms wont make it. You may clear them of worms, but could still die of secondary infection.


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> ... I kept the tank dosed with a 2% Levamisole concentration. The Levamisole seemed to greatly increase my fishes appetite....


So I don't understand why you talked about treating your tank with levamisole.

I will probably try the Fenbendazole first, and maybe the Levamisole just to be sure I eradicated all the worms and eggs.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

No, that was what the other guy said to me. What I treated with was the dog de wormer. Sorry, should have put quotation marks around it! I'll fix it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Levamisole treats prostate cancer, so it was yanked of the shelves to keep people from self-medicating.


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

*PARACID - Treatment for camallanus worms*

I bought Crystal Clear PARACID from my fish store, as they recommended this product to treat the camallanus worm. I have one, and possibly all my tanks, affected by this parasite. I have some guppies, platys, white clouds, plecos, apistogramma cockatoo, dwarf gouramis, Pseudomugil gertrudae, microrasboras galaxy, Iratherina werneri, bettas (2 males and 1 female), amano shrimps and one nerititia snail.

Those tanks are home aquariums, capacity range from 2.5 gal to 20 gal. , not fish ponds.

The routine treatment on the bottle is about one dose per week for 4 weeks and then a big water change.

I have nitrates problems in my tanks, and I must perform several 25% water changes per week to keep the nitrates at an acceptable level. Will it affect the routine treament ?? Should I add a dose to the water each time I perform a water change ?? Example : for a 5 gal water change, should I add the appropriate dosage for a 5 gallon of water to the water I will add to my tank ??

Here is the treatment instructions on the bottle (see attached JPEG files, from a PDF from thepondguy.com ).

Last week, I contacted the product's company at http://www.winstoncompany.com but they didn't answer me yet.



Thank you for your help,


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Your best bet is to reduce feeding a bit, stop the waterchanging and not worry about the nitrate during treatment. It's MUCH simpler than trying to calculate how much medicine to replace with each waterchange.


----------

